# Passwort Manager bitwarden - Sicher oder eher nicht?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich benutze seit einiger Zeit KeePassXC. Allerdings ist die Synchronisation zwischen den diversen Geräten umständlich. Ich habe überlegt bitwarden zu nutzen, da hier Linux, Windows und Android unterstützt werden und eine Synchronisation über Cloud erfolgt. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob die Passwörter da sicher geschützt sind. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus? MfG

----------

## firefly

Was spricht dagegen die keepass Datei in die cloud zu legen (z.b. owncloud/nextcloud, seafile, dropbox und co)?

Ein Nachteil ist, dass man nicht auf verschiedenen Geräten gleichzeitig Änderungen vornehmen kann.

Da dort dann immer der zuletzt schreibende Client "gewinnt". Bzw. Je nach "cloud" sich "merge" konflikte ergeben.

Wobei ich jetzt nichts darüber sagen kann, wie es unter Android aussieht, ob der keepass client auf die dateien aus einem der cloud sync clients zugreifen kann.

----------

## mike155

Passwörter in der Cloud ablegen? Wirklich?

----------

## schmidicom

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Passwörter in der Cloud ablegen? Wirklich?

 

So lange die Ver/Entschlüsselung local abläuft (was bei KeePass ja der Fall ist) dürfte das wohl unbedenklich sein.

----------

## arfe

In eine owncloud oder Nextcloud zu die Keepass zu legen, ist nicht besonders clever.

Eher würde ich es in eine gitlab legen. Einen docker Container dafür anlegen (inkl. SSH-Keys für die User).

Dann gibt es auch keine merge Konflikte.  :Wink: 

Hier gibt es den Link zu gitlab für docker Container:

https://docs.gitlab.com/omnibus/docker/

Ich setze hier voraus, dass man sich mit git auskennt.  :Smile: 

Allerdings ist die Variation über bitwarden völlig ausreichend für zwei User zuverlässig und kostenlos.

----------

## mike155

In der aktuellen c't werden Passwortmanager vorgestellt und verglichen (c't 5/2021, S. 16 und S. 24) .

Die c't Redaktion kommt aber zu völlig anderen Schlüssen als ich. Für mich sind wichtig:

Passwortmanager muss im Quelltext vorliegen

Software darf nicht nach Hause telefonieren, mit irgendwelchen Trackern kommunizieren oder sonstige Verbindungen ins Internet öffnen

Passwörter dürfen meine Maschinen nicht verlassen - auch nicht verschlüsselt

Zu Bitwarden schreibt c't beispielsweise: "Erfreulich wenig kommunizieren Bitwarden und [...] mit der Außenwelt: beide Apps [...] übertrugen ausschließlich [...] Daten an das [Microsoft] Visual Studio App Center". Was hier offenbar als Lob gemeint war (andere Passwortmanager sind da noch viel kommunikativer), ist für mich ein absolutes No-Go! Warum soll Microsoft eine Nachricht bekommen, wenn ich meinen Passwort-Safe öffne?

Mein Fazit: ich bleibe bei KeepassXC! Es macht alles, was ich brauche - und erfüllt meine o.g. 3 Kriterien.

----------

## Banana

Ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich lasse mich gerne aufklären. Ebenso gehe ich mal davon aus die ich grundlegenden Dinge was PW angeht zu beachten (Aktualisieren, nicht doppelt, lang, vertrauenswürdige Geräte nutzen und nicht all sein Privatleben digitalisieren.) Und: https://xkcd.com/936/

Ich finde jede Art von Passwortsafe nen Honeypot der nur darauf wartet geknackt oder rausgetragen zu werden. Wie ein Safe in der Wohnung. Da weiß jeder Einbrecher was Sache ist.

Ich mache das analog und mehrfachen Ausführungen an unterschiedlichen Orten

----------

## mike155

@Banana: das Problem ist, dass man für jeden Dienst ein unterschiedliches Passwort braucht. Da kommen schnell 50 oder 100 Passworte zusammen...

----------

## Banana

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> @Banana: das Problem ist, dass man für jeden Dienst ein unterschiedliches Passwort braucht. Da kommen schnell 50 oder 100 Passworte zusammen...

 

jep, daher versuche ich auch so wenige Dienste wie möglich zu verwenden. Wobei, so auf 30 komme ich bestimmt.

----------

